# Surging engine speed on hss1332atd



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

I’ve looked through many posts on this subject and have tried many of the suggestions including installing a larger main jet, installing a new clean pilot jet, looking for cracks in the insulator, blow cleaning all suspect passages and yet the surging remains. It starts readily and immediately starts surging which you can stop by some choking or I expect putting a load on the engine once snow falls. Any other suggestions will be appreciated and tried.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

1. fuel strainer screen in tank becomes plugged with debris and when the engine starts pulling fuel the debris gets pulled on to the screen.

2. vacuum leak/bad gasket - a propane torch with the valve open slightly pushing out unlit propane will find a vacuum leak as the gas will be pulled in to through the leak and the engine will rev up.

3. sticking fuel float

4. fuel float full of fuel and as a result weighed down.

5. dirty fuel/water in fuel 

6. your spark plug could be cracked internally and you would never know it unless you have a spark plug tester. 

7. cracked ignition coil winding's -read no. 6 above(coil tester needed to check it)


A few things to mull over anyway.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Did you purchase new and when did this surging start?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

How large a jet did you install? I used a .043 (#110) on mine and it killed the surging instantly...




tabora said:


> Just installed my new tachometer on the HSS1332. RPMs with the stock 102 _.0402 _jet and factory throttle settings were:
> Idle = 2120 RPM
> Max Throttle = 3460 RPM
> 
> ...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you replaced the pilot jet? did you oil the O ring before reinstalling?

I have fixed at least a dozen Honda carbs with this surging problem an it has been many times this pesky O ring on the pilot jet. I clean the passages of the carb just like you did , made sure the jet itself is clean and then put a little lube on the jet and O ring before reinstalling.

If the jet goes in real hard, there is a good chance the O ring gets damaged. so I do it again. I bought a bunch from a racing outfit in the US on ebay and they are excellent. I would have to find the bag with the dimensions of the O ring and the company if you are interested.

every time i replaced this tiny O ring on a pilot jet , it cleared up the surging. It's such a small thing to do but it has worked for me almost everytime since i had already did what you did first.


----------



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for all your helpful suggestions. Of the several I’ll look into, the one that seems particularly likely is the pilot jet o-ring. The replacement needle came with a spring and the tamper blocker but no o-ring? I’ll try to report back.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

moran said:


> Thanks for all your helpful suggestions. Of the several I’ll look into, the one that seems particularly likely is the pilot jet o-ring. The replacement needle came with a spring and the tamper blocker but no o-ring? I’ll try to report back.


we may be talking about different things. are you talking about the float and needle? or the main jet? I am speaking of the idle/pilot jet. the small black jet that can be removed/replaced from the top outside of the carb. it has a tiny O ring at the bottom of it.

I have to agree with the other members that suggested putting a larger size main jet in your 1332 is probably a solution. My experience has worked on 1132's , 828's and 928's. It doesn't hurt to inspect that O ring. If you eyeball it and it looks mis-shapened or flat it should be replaced. the chinese O rings of this size won't work. And the Honda dealer ( unless as a favor ) won't sell just the O ring by itself. They want you to buy the whole idle/pilot jet for 17 bucks.

the o rings i got from ebay are from vg racing packaged by hpi racing and the size is 4x1mm. not sure if this size fits the 1332 idle jet but it fits all the others.


----------



## moran78 (Oct 15, 2017)

It's been all my confusion and error apparently. What I replaced is #5 in the carburetor parts diagram that's described as screw set, pilot and involves no o-ring but does have a non-tamper seal on it and is installed two turns out. You and others are correctly referring to #35 jet set, pilot which I have not removed or inspected but soon will. I did install a larger main jet #102 and sprayed and blew clean the main nozzle. My adventure continues and though the morning temperature dropped here to 50 after being in the 90s a few days ago there's still no snow in sight.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

moran78 said:


> It's been all my confusion and error apparently. What I replaced is #5 in the carburetor parts diagram that's described as screw set, pilot and involves no o-ring but does have a non-tamper seal on it and is installed two turns out. You and others are correctly referring to #35 jet set, pilot which I have not removed or inspected but soon will. I did install a larger main jet #102 and sprayed and blew clean the main nozzle. My adventure continues and though the morning temperature dropped here to 50 after being in the 90s a few days ago there's still no snow in sight.


why did you replace #5? was the top broken? I never mess with that unless absolutely necessary. and you did put a larger main jet in. I thought that would clear your surging. well, next step would be removing cleaning and inspecting O ring and blowing out those passages. I use carb cleaner followed by compressed air.


----------



## moran78 (Oct 15, 2017)

Well I think I've discovered what your pointing me to. I've worked on Weber, Solex, Marvel Schebler, Zenith and Bing carburetors and I've never seen anything like this pilot jet design which seems to require removal of the plastic idle speed screw that's holding down a plastic plunger that inserts in the pilot jet that you have to pry out. Well the 0-ring of which you speak seems to be undamaged and the jet path seems clean. I have a brand new OEM carburetor which I bought with the idea of experimenting with main jet sizes. I'm going to swap its pilot jet for the original but I'm not too hopeful. I did find that cranking up the idle speed smooths things out until you move the throttle control to fast and then it starts surging again. I still haven't tried any of the other ideas mentioned above.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

moran78 said:


> ...I did install a larger main jet #102...



#102 is the STOCK sea level jet for the HSS1332ATD. That's way too lean, unless you're at high elevation?


----------

